# This is interesting



## steamingbill (Jan 13, 2013)

Äèñêîâûé öèðêóëü äëÿ ôðåçåðà

This is interesting

Cant quite figure out what hes done

I think its a bit more than a simple circle cutting jig - am unable to determine what the approx 11 to 20 photos are illustrating.

Looks like he cuts aluminium as easily as I cut wood - I wouldnt be game to do that. 


Bill


----------



## viktor (Nov 26, 2012)

As I see the man construct the jiig for routing holes of diferent sizes. The goal he intend to achive is not specified, as I can see. Maybe he rout the holes often so he invent the jiig for that work.
Have a nice day.
Sory for my english.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Bad link*



steamingbill said:


> Äèñêîâûé öèðêóëü äëÿ ôðåçåðà
> 
> This is interesting
> 
> ...


I would probably suggest not to click on the link. My Malware blocked it.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

That is exactly what he is doing and quite well I might add - go to http://www.archiwood.com.ua - the movie at the end of each page explains what he is doing. I've used my Freud on metal, used the wood bits in my drill press and used a variety of end mills and counter sinks on wood. All were carbide or titanium and they show no appreciable wear. The writing is Cyrillic, it has been to many years since I used it to read it but the pictures at the website are self explanatory.

Baker


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

No problem using google chrome and its translation from russian to english, although the site .ua seems to suggest that he is ukrainian. Have not explored all the site as yet but it does seem very interesting.


----------



## DBateman (Feb 24, 2012)

*google.com/translate*

If you are unfamiliar with google.com/translate you can get a translated version of the web page by going to [google.com/translate and copying the site address to be translated into the first box, The link will be translated in the second box. Then click on the link to have the web page translated.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

steamingbill said:


> I think its a bit more than a simple circle cutting jig - am unable to determine what the approx 11 to 20 photos are illustrating.
> 
> Looks like he cuts aluminium as easily as I cut wood - I wouldnt be game to do that.


Hi Bill

Seems to be an accurate hole drilling jig, but why you'd need one I have no idea (a selection of guide bushes and a peice of ply with a hole in would do almost as well). If I need lots of odd size holes I use an expansive auger bit which is much faster in use.....

On the aluminium cutting front - it can be machined with straight flute carbide woodworking bits, at least the smaller ones of 13mm or 1/2in and below (proper ally bits or engineering end mills are obviously going to be better, but hey, I'm a joiner....), but you need to drop the speed to 10,000 rpm and use a bit of lubricant (soapy water in a plant spritzer will work at a pinch). Milling ally contaminates your router so a good clean out afterwards is essential to ensure you don't scratch any timber you work later on. The swarf gets everywhere and it always seems to scratch the base of the router so it's a good idea to wear gloves and goggles - ally swarf tends to be very hot. I do a little bit of slotting or recessing of it from time to time on installs and hate it.

Regards

Phil


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

hmm after watching some of his video's there is a distinct lack of safety equipment, no gloves no mask no dust control just a pair of goggles, and as for his table saw no push stick and his hands seemed to be very close to the blade :bad:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cedarwood said:


> and as for his table saw no push stick and his hands seemed to be very close to the blade :bad:


Is it a SawStop, then?


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Roger, I still live in the 70's, it was easier to know whom your enemies were.
Tkx - Baker


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It amazes me how people find the most complex ways to handle a simple task. Simple is better.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Loks like Inside-Out Trend Pivot Frame Jig 
Trend Pivot Frame Jig - YouTube


----------



## newinwood (Dec 24, 2007)

Main reason for his jig - make a hole without center fixation hole. max diameter - 8 cm or 3.15 inches. His engineering skills are very very good and I think it is very cleaver device.
Ed.


----------

